# RM bei Discounter



## mabi (4. März 2008)

bei Burger King gibts jetzt ein Rocky "cheese" Mountain  

mit mindestens 30mm Federweg  

http://www.burgerking.de/main


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. März 2008)

Und bestimmt auch noch Limited-Edition, auf Wunsch mit "Signature"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (12. März 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> bei Burger King gibts jetzt ein Rocky "cheese" Mountain
> 
> mit mindestens 30mm Federweg
> 
> http://www.burgerking.de/main



Aber mal im ernst - Rocky gibts neuerdings bei B.O.C. 24  
Sieht schon lustig aus wie die neben den 2Danger Bikes da so rum stehen


----------



## fritzn (13. März 2008)

Paarmal abbeissen - und Du hast n Flatline


----------

